
UC Davis Wondered If $175,000 Would Make the Internet Go Away. Conclusion: No. - kick
https://www.popehat.com/2016/04/14/uc-davis-wondered-if-175000-would-make-the-internet-go-away-conclusion-no/
======
webninja
I don’t get why those cops are pepper spraying the students. Are the cops,
bored of patrolling all day without any of the action they saw in COPS while
growing up, decidedly choosing to go pepper spray some kids?

------
NotSammyHagar
I'm very happy that up to now, in the non-eu 'internet must forget me based on
court order' world it's not very easy for even rich groups to make things
disappear.

